# Hip Flexor Stretches..Need Help



## jmstoge (Dec 8, 2008)

Anyone know any good hip flexor stretches. I have a history of pulling muscles and my hip flexors always get so tight during ab training. Any suggestions?


----------



## fufu (Dec 8, 2008)

Kneeling Hip Flexor Stretch

Standing Hip Flexor Stretch


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2008)

figure out why you are pulling the muscles....also, you need to make sure that you do some sort of soft tissue work to break up the adhesions/scar tissue that has formed from pulling the hip flexor in the first place.

Do you have any postural pictures you can post?

patrick


----------



## jmstoge (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the reason I pull muscles is just because of lack of stretching all together. I've been to physical therapy when a was 14 for my hip flexor when I pulled it pitching. Most of the stretches I learned focus around the flexor but not directly on it, however I do understand that making muscles looser around the pulled muscle makes the pulled muscle less vulnerable. And you'll have to educate me on what exactly postural means. Thanks again


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2008)

posture pictures....photos of yourself standing in a relaxed position...front, back, right side and left side.  so that we can see how your posture lines up and maybe we can help you out.  sometimes (almost always i should say) there is alignment issues that make us prone to pulled muscles or pain.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 9, 2008)

Be careful.  I've pulled more muscles stretching than any other way.  And there are many studies that suggest that stretching too much can be bad or leaving you more likely to pull one later.  For christs sake don't stretch cold.  What kind of ab stuff are you doing to put so much stress on your hip flexors?
And for me...there is no replacement for yoga.


----------



## jmstoge (Dec 9, 2008)

ok well i'll get working on those pictures. I have been known to slouch (if thats how you spell it) so you may be onto something here. And as for what kind of exercises Im doing...basically any kind of reverse ab work like leg lifts and crunches on a decline bench have been known to give me some discomfort


----------

